# Need Trainer in Pensacola FL



## Steeler1 (Dec 7, 2011)

Please help! Looking for a trainer for my 1 YO male GS in the Pensacola area. Would prefer only someone who works with GS only (if they are out there) but if not some recommendations!


----------



## Steeler1 (Dec 7, 2011)

Forgot to add some things...just got him 2 months ago where he was shown little attention. Looking for obedience training for now. He does listen fairly well, simple commands etc...looking to polish the commands he does know and start with new ones. If anyone has any other info on other training here in town please let me know.


----------



## ZenCloud (Jan 27, 2012)

Steeler1 said:


> Please help! Looking for a trainer for my 1 YO male GS in the Pensacola area. Would prefer only someone who works with GS only (if they are out there) but if not some recommendations!


 
Are you looking to put the dog up with the trainer for several weeks or are you looking to go to some sort of class?

I used to teach the classes and most people do not live up to their obligation of training at home after class, leaving the trainer to "fix" problems in class.

Best bang for the buck is send him off for a brief stay with a trainer and reap the training benefits when he is home. 

Likely not to find a GSD only trainer though. 

Z


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

I have to disagree with having the training done for you. It is much more beneficial for the owner and dog to be trained together. The bond between the dog and handler strengthens while also the owner's handling abilities is improved.

Steeler, if you can contact a GSD rescue in the area, they may be able to refer you to a trainer nearby. There is also a section on here to search for trainers. And I wouldn't be surprised if a member on here would be close by and can recommend one.


----------



## ericac (Oct 25, 2012)

Did you ever find someone? I need someone also! Thanks


----------



## Perdido (Mar 20, 2013)

Recently I searched and found Dr. Dietmar Schellenberg, owners of AA Pet Resort, Inc in Elberta, Al. Phone 251-986-5207 He was a founder of SV in the USA, and has 40 years experience training and judging GSD. 

I used him for Basic Obedience training with my GSD who just turned 9 months old. 

"Diet" is also also the author of 3 books, and has 2 PhD, one in Chemistry. He operates a small kennel as well. 

* * * 

Also on Hwy 98 in Elberta - A Mr. Ken Beaudet has a 4 week training class of an hour each every Monday at Elberta Bark Park. Phone 850-324-0494. He is use to working with problem & rescue dogs. He calls his business The Smartest Dogs on the Block. 

* * * 

Maybe we can get a few other GSD owners together to help teach each other. 

Cheers,
David


----------



## Perdido (Mar 20, 2013)

There is a new Panhandle Schutzhund Club forming in Bonifay, FL. Harry Hamilton, [email protected] , is an ex-K-9 Police Dog handler. Their initial trial is set for Nov. 15th, 2013 at 7 am I believe. I visited them a couple of time and was impressed with the practice their dogs displayed. Harry's number is 850-547-1212.


----------



## superman1 (May 25, 2015)

*Need German Shepard dog trainer in Pensacola Florida.*



Steeler1 said:


> Please help! Looking for a trainer for my 1 YO male GS in the Pensacola area. Would prefer only someone who works with GS only (if they are out there) but if not some recommendations!


Hey Steeler I have a GSD too that is 5 months old and needs obiediance training as well did you find anyone in the Pensacola area?


----------

